# More One Stroke



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Geez Louise, sitting in boxes, people wouldn't pay $4.50 for a hand painted candle.


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely candles, and so it the ornament. I love handpainted ornaments.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

LYTHAMSTANNES said:


> Lovely candles, and so it the ornament. I love handpainted ornaments.


Thanks, too bad my customers hadn't felt the same!


----------



## Marieta (Sep 3, 2013)

It's crazy! People that don't do crafts have no idea of the time and effort - let alone the expense - involved in making things. Your candles are gorgeous!


----------



## sfincher (Apr 13, 2011)

I would buy an ornament if you are selling them. I love ornaments.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

OMG they are lovely. Wish I had been there I woukd have bought many.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Looks like people disrespect hand made items, like they should be free!
The stores sell candles that are less attractive, mass produced in machinery, that sell for _more!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you all for the compliments, I have decided to donate them to the food pantry around the corner. 
That way the deacons can decide whether to give them to a hard working volunteer or to a recipient of the generosity of the pantry.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm sorry your items didn't sell..I especially like the ornament,,,it is pretty and would add cheer anywhere it was placed...but one never knows what people are looking for at craft shows... It's why I stopped setting up at them.
Now I just mainly knit for myself and gifts for friends that make a specific request


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

your candles are beautiful. would buy one but i can't bring them into my house because hubby is allergic to all. even have to watch out for sprays. i go to Yankee Candle all by myself because of that. have an enclosed porch and have to change clothes outside. only go once a year. hope you do better another time and place.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would love to buy the ornaments to. Did you try etsy.com They do not have a high cost for selling things. It's only .20 to post for 4 months and 3.5% when you sell you should try it. You would do very good there.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the compliment of thinking my crafting is worth money, I just showed them to share honestly. 
I already told the Deacon at the church that I was going to bring them in. The people who will be getting them don't have spare funds for luxuries right now. The folks who man the food pantry will know who has a "need" for a pick me up.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

nannee said:


> I'm sorry your items didn't sell..I especially like the ornament,,,it is pretty and would add cheer anywhere it was placed...but one never knows what people are looking for at craft shows... It's why I stopped setting up at them.
> Now I just mainly knit for myself and gifts for friends that make a specific request


Thanks. LOL, nothing else sold either. That is why it is that I used to have a store. Sometimes the things we think will be a huge success just don't work out.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Next week I'm going to take several scarves I made for a craft show last November , to a local nursing home.. Hopefully some little ladies will be pleased to choose one ... Some I knit and some were woven on the loom...
I'd rather give them away than sell for less than the cost of my materials.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

nannee said:


> Next week I'm going to take several scarves I made for a craft show last November , to a local nursing home.. Hopefully some little ladies will be pleased to choose one ... Some I knit and some were woven on the loom...
> I'd rather give them away than sell for less than the cost of my materials.


That is what I like to do anyway. It is a great way to cut down on the stash or to contribute to the economy thru buying more yarn. I haven't done a craft fair, I think about doing one that does pretty well and the tables are not expensive. I hate to be pressured to produce, though.
I really should learn to crochet, it is so much quicker.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

These are really beautiful & you are so sweet to give them to someone that needs some beauty in their life.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I like your painting; very pretty. I enjoy painting also.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

What a shame the folks don't understand the talent there


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

your ornaments and candles will joy to the people who visit the food pantry, i have found that those who can afford to buy something don't always appreciate what they have.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty! I don't think you can buy a plain candle here for that price.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Geez Louise, sitting in boxes, people wouldn't pay $4.50 for a hand painted candle.


jelun-- you are very talented! these are absolutely outstanding. I am sorry about people not being willing to buy them at a very reasonable price . That is what is so sad - people never have any idea of the talent involved to make beautiful hand made things like this.

I agree with the other lady -- candles can sell for up to 20.00 each which don't show any of the talent or uniqueness of yours.

I am sure the Church will find someone who really appreciates them.

I have found over the many years I have been creating things that you never get your money back even in most cases for the cost-- Knitting sometimes works better than other crafts. I think it is that people who don't make these things don't put the value on them that people who are creative do.

I am really sorry you are disappointed. I hope you don't stop making them though . If you love doing them that is what I hope you will continue doing -- Shirley


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I love to paint but do not get to it very often. Your candle are worth more than $4.50. I hope they sell soon for you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You all understand the making of something just because it catches your eye? I know you do. 
That is pretty much what works for me. To make some money to feed my crafts would be great, but, that isn't what it's all about, is it? 
And yes, I really like the idea of providing something pretty and unusual for those who can't do it right now. 
Last year I gave a few of the candles to a hair stylist friend who gave them to the folks who came in who needed a boost. LOL, hairdressers always know who is depressed.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Geez Louise, sitting in boxes, people wouldn't pay $4.50 for a hand painted candle.


Your work is awesome. I took several classes in One Stroke painting and loved it. People who aren't crafty don't know how much time is spent on creating these beautiful things, therefore feel they should be sold for very little.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

I know this sounds counter productive, but perhaps you priced them too low. They are beautiful and I would have no problem paying $20 for the candles or the ornament, because hand work is time consuming and means more to me than something machine made in China.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

why don't you try selling your painted items on line.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> You all understand the making of something just because it catches your eye? I know you do.
> That is pretty much what works for me. To make some money to feed my crafts would be great, but, that isn't what it's all about, is it?
> And yes, I really like the idea of providing something pretty and unusual for those who can't do it right now.
> Last year I gave a few of the candles to a hair stylist friend who gave them to the folks who came in who needed a boost. LOL, hairdressers always know who is depressed.


You and I are completely on the same page as far as our work is concerned-- you do it for you -- but it is nice if you can earn a bit of money to pay for the supplies. I have felt that way my whole life - but even if I don't make a cent I get such a rush from creating something and I do it for me -- just as you get happiness doing those beautiful objects for you. We are fortunate those of us who love to create beautiful things. It has enriched our lives. good job! 
I love the idea of giving them to your hairdresser -- I wonder what it is meant to those who have really needed something beautiful to give them a life. that is so satisfying. Hats off to you.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Jelun2 those are so beautiful. In the retail business pricing things too low they won't sell. Any crafter would have picked them up I am sure. It frustrates me to see that you are giving away such beautiful work. I know that donating it gives you pleasure and I hope that you don't lose too much by doing so. You have such a beautiful gift with painting wish I had that kind of talent. But I write, can't draw a straight line. I admire those that have such talents to be able to draw and paint and create such beautiful works of art. Some are right put them on a website where they can be viewed. You never know what will happen. I wish I were closer to you so I could teach you to crochet.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

They're stunning, so delicate but boldly colored. 

I think some people are right about their being priced too low, but it may also be the location. You need to be near other, similar stores. People get into a spending mood and are then more likely to buy luxuries.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Ciyona said:


> Jelun2 those are so beautiful. In the retail business pricing things too low they won't sell. Any crafter would have picked them up I am sure. It frustrates me to see that you are giving away such beautiful work. I know that donating it gives you pleasure and I hope that you don't lose too much by doing so. You have such a beautiful gift with painting wish I had that kind of talent. But I write, can't draw a straight line. I admire those that have such talents to be able to draw and paint and create such beautiful works of art. Some are right put them on a website where they can be viewed. You never know what will happen. I wish I were closer to you so I could teach you to crochet.


Donna Dewberry makes it easy, really. It's all in the wrist.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I am so surprised these didn't sell. Maybe it's the area. There is an art fair just south of here every summer in Oshkosh, and there's a lady who has nothing but hand painted ornaments, candles, and figurines. Her booth is always busy. You have to wait in line to buy stuff. And I don't see where her stuff is any better than your pictures.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Will look her up and see how I can add a new talent to my list of things to do. Thanks



jelun2 said:


> Donna Dewberry makes it easy, really. It's all in the wrist.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Your work is lovely! I'm so surprised they didn't sell... I've seen similar candles priced much higher than yours. And the ornament is beautiful. I know you are giving them away but may I suggest you try selling on Ebay? I know you'd probably have more orders than you have time to complete. Just a thought. Don't give up, you're too talented to quit!


----------



## grandma clark (Oct 27, 2012)

Many years ago, I bought a child's tea set for my first daughter. All hand painted. In the next few years I'll be giving them to her daughter. That's the way she wants me to do it. Your work and well as this person's work are outstanding.


----------



## grandma clark (Oct 27, 2012)

That one looks like purple and blue Hydrangia's flowers, I'd be interested in it. Or that flower done on a ornament. My newest daughter-in-law wedding flowers. I thought would be a great gift for her. Let me know. Terri


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

grandma clark said:


> That one looks like purple and blue Hydrangia's flowers, I'd be interested in it. Or that flower done on a ornament. My newest daughter-in-law wedding flowers. I thought would be a great gift for her. Let me know. Terri


What a lovely gift for a new DIL. I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I love your hand painted ornament. I think you have a fabulous idea to donate them so a hard-working volunteer might get one!


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd like to buy a candle. Please don't give them away.
 
DotD


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

domesticgod said:


> I am so surprised these didn't sell. Maybe it's the area. There is an art fair just south of here every summer in Oshkosh, and there's a lady who has nothing but hand painted ornaments, candles, and figurines. Her booth is always busy. You have to wait in line to buy stuff. And I don't see where her stuff is any better than your pictures.


Oh my, those are really beautiful


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Ciyona said:


> Will look her up and see how I can add a new talent to my list of things to do. Thanks


Do, really. 
I have been meaning to PM you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

While I appreciate the offers to buy, I really think that this idea to give them to folks who have been missing a "piece of pretty" in their lives is really the way I need to go. 
Thanks again.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Susanrph said:


> I know this sounds counter productive, but perhaps you priced them too low. They are beautiful and I would have no problem paying $20 for the candles or the ornament, because hand work is time consuming and means more to me than something machine made in China.


This doesn't work either........
That is something that I found out - both with the many years that I was making Ceramics & then also in my China Painting of Porcelain....... People want to buy something for the amount that ONLY your paints cost - - NOT all the hours that you've put into the item...... It is VERY disheartening when you try to sell just enough to be able to replenish your supplies......


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Do, really.
> I have been meaning to PM you.


It's okay I know you have been busy.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> While I appreciate the offers to buy, I really think that this idea to give them to folks who have been missing a "piece of pretty" in their lives is really the way I need to go.
> Thanks again.


 :thumbup:


----------



## crafter51847 (May 15, 2012)

nannee said:


> :thumbup:


Your work is BEAUTIFUL & you are right some people do NOT know what it takes to create beauty from NOTHING!
I will be Hosting my own Craft Show in my home this Sat. I only invite people that have bought my Craft work before.
So this will be easy for me. 
So sorry you could not make a sell with you lovely work, try selling to people that knows your Talent.
Sincerely Beatrice


----------



## Krn2g (Aug 7, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

They're all stunning, but unfortunately it's only people that craft themselves that appreciate the time etc gone in to making things!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

auntycarol said:


> They're all stunning, but unfortunately it's only people that craft themselves that appreciate the time etc gone in to making things!


It does seem so, I can't count the number of times at a show I have said "but, I could make it myself".


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Love all your work. I wouldn't want to burn the candles.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It does seem so, I can't count the number of times at a show I have said "but, I could make it myself".


I have heard that also.
My wife said that out loud one time when we were looking at handmade things.
She said to me, "You could make that."
I saw the look on the woman's face. I felt bad for her.
I would never say anything like that out loud. I may think it.
Because, I could do it. But, I know what it does to people.
I don't always have the tools to do it. Also, it takes a lot of talent.
I would never put anyone down for that. Talent and a lot of hard work.
I would love to learn to paint like that sometime. Your work inspires me.
Dick


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful candles and ornament!


----------

